# DCC Settings for Aristo power



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all I was wondering if you could share your basic DCC settings for Aristo Loco's , especially for the Pacific and the Mallet (auto chuff settings and the like), I also have an E-8, Fa-1's, U-25's, and Dash-9's.
I am using QSi/Aristo boards, with NCE Power Pro-R 10a station, cab is V1.3.
 
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have not speed matched them, so have not played with vmax. I tune each one for vstart per the QSI manual (it's worth reading that page). 

I have just gotten the latest firmware that allows the changing of the I parameter in the BEMF PID settings, so I'll have an answer in a week or so. 

I set all the PID's to the same for the same 4 speed/BEMF ranges. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm I thought more people were using DCC with Aristo Craft engines, I guess I was wrong?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, you aren't wrong. 

Many people do not change the stock settings, no need to. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm I would have thought different, with all the tweaking that goes on on this site.

I have found that the stock set-up is not so good for my pacific and diesels. The Pacific chuff rate sounds way off, sounds like its screaming when its barely at 1/4 speed and after that it sounds like a single tone, the bell is super fast, and the qsi sounds dont seem to have much in the way of special effects (start up sequences, squealing breaks, no auto whistles for forward or reverse motions and stuff like that) like my phoenix did in in my old FA-1.

I also notice that the loco's aren't to smooth at low speed settings, i was under the impression that that was one of the advantages for DCC being able to adjust all that type of stuff. Which is why I was asking what people had set their stuff to.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Are you using BEMF chuff? If so you HAVE to set it up yourself, since every loco is different. The manual outlines the procedure. I do it on rollers, and I leave the normal chuff rather than program the short aire release. 

2. You can pick a different bell, but you have to have the programmer. What sound file do you have? 

3. It has startup effects, squealing brakes, and a lot more. There are no auto whistles nor magnet stuff. 

4. The low speed settings can be a bit jerky, the newer firmware helps this. I'm working on the BEMF settings, I just got the new firmware during Christmas vacation. 

I'm guessing you are running DC from your statement about startup sounds, squealing brakes, etc, since even the short manual (which is pretty worthless) indicates what DCC functions control what. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also use the QSI in all my Aristo locos. i use the NCE wireless system. Yes for now the slow start speed is a bit jurky but as Greg mentioned hopefully this will be corrected soon. I do have the programer so once its worked out I'll be able to make the changes. 

Any updates Greg? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, got the one to set all 3 BEMF parameters over Christmas, still experimenting with values. Version 7-26-7. 

Regards, Greg


----------

